# Gameport auf USB Adapter



## Phame (26. August 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe ein altes Lenkrad, ein Logitech Wingman sonstwas. Das hat als Anschluss diesen Gameport. Mein Mainboard hat aber keinen Gameport Anschluss. Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit das Lenkrad da anzuschließen ohne Adapter? Ich habe ein bisschen rumgekuckt und diesen Adapter gefunden:
ARLT Computer Produkte GmbH

Was meint ihr taugt der was? Was muss ich beachten, Software und Hardware technisch? Gibt es Treiber für sowas und kann sowas überhaupt funktionieren? Bitte helft mir will morgen los und mir den Adapter kaufen, falls ihr das empfehlt.

MfG Phame


----------



## Arctosa (26. August 2009)

Der Adapter ist ja für solche Fälle ausgelegt, dürfte also funktionieren. 
Treiber brauchst du eig. nur wenn dein Lenkrad nicht Plug & Play unterstützt, in dem Fall halt deinen alten Treiber installieren, bei neuen Treibern für deinen Wingman würde es mau aussehen. Treiber für den Adapter dürften ja, falls benötigt beiliegen. Für 10€ bist du denk ich auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite^^


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (4. September 2009)

Möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch mal gerne einklinken, denn ich habe ien ähnliches Anliegen:

Für Tom Clany´s H.A.W.X. und Battlefield 2 möchte ich gerne meinen Microsoft SideWinder Force Feedback Pro reaktivieren. Zum einen besitzt mein Mainboard (GigaByte MA78G-DS3H) keinen Gameport, der Joystick keinen USB-Anschluss und ich nutze Windows 7 (x86).

Gibt es auch hier eine Möglichkeit den Stick? Google.de hat mir diese nette´n Ergebnisse zu Tage gefördert: Klick


----------



## Phame (4. September 2009)

Jo das geht. Kauf dir so einen. Hab mir den gekauft und kann endlich mein geiles Lenkrad wieder benutzen


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (5. September 2009)

Geht vielleicht auch ein bisschen genauer? Welchen Adapter hast du z.B. gekauft, für welches Lenkrad.
In einem amerikanischen Forum habe ich davon gelesen das der Stick bereits unter Vista auch mit einem Adapter nicht zum Laufen gebracht werden kann, leider finde ich den Link nicht mehr.


----------



## rebel4life (13. September 2009)

Ich hab noch alte Soundkarten mit einem Gameport rumliegen, hast du keinen freien PCI Slot? Ansonsten könntest du dir einfach für ein paar Euro eine bei einem Ramschladen kaufen und für den Gameport nutzen.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (14. September 2009)

Doch habe ich. Und sogar mehrere Suoundkarten im Schrank. Aber zum einen möchte och mir den Rechner nicht mit mehr zu stopfen als nötig, mit einer 2. Soundkarte schon garnicht da ich dann Probleme mit meinen Studio-Tools bekommen und zu guter letzt bleibt dann immer noch offen ob der Gameport derKarte unter windows 7 überhaupt unterstützt wird.


----------



## thecrow73 (10. November 2009)

Also ich hab folgende Konstallation: Windows 7 64-bit, und Sidewinder Gamepads und nen Precision Pro Joystick und eine Soundblaster live.
Die Soundkarte hab ich nur wegem des Gamports im Rechner und hat auch bisher mit Windows XP SP3 wunderbar geklappt.

Es gibt einen inoffiziellen Treiber für Vista 32-Bit. Damit soll es angeblich gehen. Nur läuft dieser Treiber eben nicht unter 64-Bit.

Ich möchte eigentlich nicht wegen fehlender Treiber auf 32-Bit umsteigen und hab mir deswegen einen "USB-Gamport-Adapter" gekauft. Ergebnis: NIX läuft. Der Adapter wird zwar erkannt, aber weder der Gamepad noch der Joystick läuft.

Hat irgenjemand einen Tip? Oder kann einen Adapter empfehlen mit dem es läuft?

Meiner ist von Logilink und hat diese Schalter mit denen man auf Gamad, Joystick oder Lenkrad umschalten kann.


----------



## WinOutR (15. November 2009)

Es gibt leider nur das kleine Problem, daß ich auch noch keine Treiber für 64-Bit gefunden habe und das benötigte Kontrollzentrum von MS leider nicht mehr neu Programmiert wurde... 

Bin auch einer der Kandidaten die sich Joystick & Lenkrad seiner Zeit von MS gekauft hatten und viel Geld dafür gelassen hatten im Laden.

Aber das ist nicht nur bei der FFB-Serie so, auch so nette Geräte wie Strategic Commander ( USB ) oder auch das gute alte GameVoice ist auch nicht mehr Unterstützt - letzteres allerdings nur noch bei Teamspeak.

Irgendwer eine Idee dazu, ob wer alternative Treiber bereits Programmiert hatte ?

Gruß

Winni


----------



## thecrow73 (16. November 2009)

Ist doch eigentlich ein Unding, oder?
Aber das es keinen Hersteller gibt, der nen Gamport samt passendem Treiber herstellt, verstehe ich auch nicht.

Oder ist das wirklich so ein kleiner Markt, daß es sich nicht lohnt?


----------



## dot (16. November 2009)

Wir leben leider im Zeitalter von USB, da ist soetwas nicht mehr wirklich ueblich.


----------



## rabit (17. November 2009)

Ich glaube das ist net mehr so wirklich notwendig oder ?


----------



## thecrow73 (17. November 2009)

Ich geb euch ja zum Teil recht.
Aber stellt euch vor ihr habt (wie ich) immer fleissig Sidewinder Produkte (drei Gamepads und einen wirklich guten Joystick) gekauft.
An deren Handhabung habt ihr euch gewöhnt, habt es mit der Zeit liebgewonnen und beherrscht es wirklich gut.
Nun muss man die ganze Palette austauschen, obwohl sie ja technisch einwandfrei funktionieren.
Sidewinderkäufer sind ja doppelt in Ar*** gekniffen. Bei uns funktioniert ja nicht mal die Adapter-Lösung.
Könnt ihr meinen ärger verstehen?!


----------



## WinOutR (23. November 2009)

so schaut es leider aus....

seiner zeit hatte man die wirklich hervorragend verarbeiteten Geräte gekauft weil der ganze andere kram e.g. Logitech ein haufen plastik waren und in sachen langlebigkeit alles andere als vertrauenserweckend waren!

naja anscheinend kann man ausschkießlich nur im endeffekt nur einem Hersteller trauen, der noch teurer ist und seine aufgaben für sein geld auch erledigt: Thrustmaster.

nun hat man für zig euronen hardware liegen die nach wie vor alles schlagen kann aber null mit anfangen kann, weil es keine treiber gibt, die auch die federn ( motoren ) anspricht.

zwar kann man die lenkräder und joysticks unter vista einbinden aber ohne motorensteuerung machen die alles andere als sinn und fühlen sich an wie ein nasser schwamm 

wenn ich mir die ganze entwicklung so anschaue ist das eh nur alles schneiderei und verarsche... grakas kann man alle 3 generationen kaufen damit man spührbar einen unterschied in sachen performance merkt... von cpu, mainboard und speicher ganz zu schweigen. da legt man dann lieber etwas mehr hin bei dem rechnerkauf und hat dann auch ruhe weil der dann voll dimensioniert ist anstatt dauernd zu basteln und ein fass ohne boden dort stehen zu haben.

wobei alles spricht von green-pc: wo sind die denn im gamer-bereich bitteschön ??? 
270 Watt und mehr für eine schnelle Grafik: wenn das so weiter geht muss man sich noch eine eigene kraftsteckdose installieren nur wenn man mit einem pc auch ordentlich zocken will oder besser noch einen buisness tarif machen weil das nicht mehr feierlich ist was da an kilowättchen durch das girokonto frisst.

bin ja auch so nen gaskranker mit absolut überdimensionierter wakü aber das sind ja nur einmalige anschaffungskosten und keine betriebskosten 
( passivbetrieb, keine lüfter - auch im sommer )

gruß


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (22. Mai 2010)

Thema zum Microsoft FF Pro / Windows 7
(Möchte mir das abtippen ersparen)


----------



## Per4mance (24. Mai 2010)

ich hab auch noch nen guten alten sidewinder precision pro und der läuft auch nimmer unter win7. es gibt orginale microsoft adapter von gameport auf usb nur muss das der joystick unsterstützen dannwird er ohne treiber sofort erkannt. leider ist meiner von der 1 generation und das geht nicht. nen gameport unter windows 7 zum laufen bringen geht auch nciht weils keien treiber gibt und windows 7 das teil nciht erkennt.

die universal usb adapter gehen nur bei nromalen geräten aber die microsoft geräte sind da anders da geht so nen universaldapter generell nicht.


----------



## rebel4life (24. Mai 2010)

Man könnte theoretisch einen alten Sidewinder auf USB umbauen, wenn einem es der Aufwand wert ist und man sich mit Elektronik auskennt, ist das nicht sonderlich schwer, man braucht halt auf jeden Fall einen µC der die Signale USB tauglich macht.


----------

